# cottura alla rosa



## Lucinda131

Hello,

Please could someone tell me what this means in English?

Thanks so much


----------



## carrickp

EDIT: Ignore me, I'm wrong (see entries below).

Just a guess, but it COULD mean "cooked medium rare," as for beef (cooked to the point of being pink).


----------



## Lucinda131

I thought that too but this refers to cream (as you can see I've bombarded the forum with cream-related posts - sorry ). So I'm trying to think of an alternative to medium rare cream!


----------



## stanfal

Lucinda131 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Please could someone tell me what this means in English?
> 
> Thanks so much


 
hi! I don't know it in english, but I'll try to explain it to you. suppose you're preparing a cream; you know it is ready when, blowing on a spoon previously dipped into the cream, the cream itself creates some little concentric waves, forming a little 'rose'....hope this can help!
s.


----------



## valy822

*Cottura alla rosa
*Usata per tutti i composti che contengono uova crude, non deve mai bollire e la gradazione è circa i 88°C.
Used for all the mixtures that contain raw eggs, it doesn't have to be boiled and the gradation is about 88°C.


----------



## You little ripper!

stanfal said:
			
		

> hi! I don't know it in english, but I'll try to explain it to you. suppose you're preparing a cream; you know it is ready when, blowing on a spoon previously dipped into the cream, the cream itself creates some little concentric waves, forming a little 'rose'....hope this can help!
> s.


That probably means what we refer to as _whipping the cream until it forms stiff peaks._


----------



## Lucinda131

Thank you ... I found that on google ... but wasn't sure how to incorporate it into my translation:

"a raggiungimento della cottura alla rosa, la crema dovra' essere passata attraverso un fine setaccio e portata a raffreddamento"

"
Once the cream is cooked sufficiently, it should be sieved finely and left to cool?


----------



## ElaineG

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> That probably means what we refer to as _whipping the cream until it forms stiff peaks._


 
Hi, Charles, cottura alla rosa has to do with heating the cream to a specified point where it forms circulars waves when you blow on it.  In American recipes, we usually just specify the correct temperature or say that a creme anglaise (for making ice cream) is ready when it coats the back of a spoon.

I'm not sure I know the Italian for beating/whipping cream until it forms peaks.


----------



## HairSplitter

maybe "montare" ?



			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> ...
> I'm not sure I know the Italian for beating/whipping cream until it forms peaks.


----------



## Lucinda131

montare alla neve, credo io.


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Hi, Charles, cottura alla rosa has to do with heating the cream to a specified point where it forms circulars waves when you blow on it. In American recipes, we usually just specify the correct temperature or say that a creme anglaise (for making ice cream) is ready when it coats the back of a spoon.
> 
> I'm not sure I know the Italian for beating/whipping cream until it forms peaks.


Yes, it's obvious now re-reading the whole thread that it has nothing to do with whipping cream.  So when's the next cooking lesson?


----------



## ElaineG

Even better, when's the next eating lesson? 

montare alla neve sounds right to me; I couldn't remember it!


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Even better, when's the next eating lesson?


Elaine, I started learning the art of eating 51 years ago and became quite an adept two years later.



> Montare alla neve sounds right to me.


I wonder if they differentiate in Italian between whipping cream until it forms soft peaks and whipping it until it forms stiff peaks?


----------



## HairSplitter

Let me split one hair here, hoping it doesn't fall in the cream  :

*montare a neve*

Al momento di servire montare la panna a neve ben ferma e amalgamarla ...
Montare la panna con la frusta, poi montare gli albumi a neve ferma...
Montare infine, separatamente, gli albumi e la panna a neve ...
Montare a neve gli albumi con 50 g di zucchero ed aggiungere la vanillina...
Montare a neve le chiare d'uovo ed unirle al composto Forno caldo...



			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> Even better, when's the next eating lesson?
> 
> montare *alla* neve sounds right to me; I couldn't remember it!


----------



## moodywop

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I wonder if they differentiate in Italian between whipping cream until it forms soft peaks and whipping it until it forms stiff peaks?


 
Somehow that sounds obscene . Anyway it's _montare (i bianchi) a neve _not _alla neve _and as far as I know it's only used for egg whites.


----------



## Lucinda131

Grazie Hairsplitter! Mi e' sbagliato ...


----------



## Lucinda131

... e grazie anche a Moodywop!


----------



## ElaineG

moodywop said:
			
		

> Somehow that sounds obscene . Anyway it's _montare (i bianchi) a neve _not _alla neve _and as far as I know it's only used for egg whites.


 
One of Tommaso's examples talks about montare a neve in terms of cream.

Anyway, you must have a term for it!


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> One of Tommaso's examples talks about montare a neve in terms of cream.
> 
> Anyway, you must have a term for it!


Hairsplitter mentioned that in post 14.


----------



## ElaineG

That's what I meant.  I keep getting Hairsplitter and Tommaso confused for some reason!


----------



## moodywop

ElaineG said:
			
		

> One of Tommaso's examples talks about montare a neve in terms of cream.
> 
> Anyway, you must have a term for it!


 
Wasn't it one of Hairsplitter's examples? Although I wouldn't be surprised if Tommy's expertise extended to whipping and cream.

I've only ever heard "a neve" used for egg whites but then I'm not much of a chef


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> That's what I meant. I keep getting Hairsplitter and Tommaso confused for some reason!


Elaine, they are both very nice looking people but one of them is a MALE and the other is a FEMALE!


----------



## ElaineG

Google reveals plenty of Italian ricette where you are instructed to montare panna a neve.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Chi osa nominare il mio nome invano?  

... Ok let's see... I am not an expert but I have eaten so much "crema" and "panna" that I ended up to know something about it. I do prepare "crema" sometimes and consider "la scorza di (what's the English)??" lemon a crucial ingredient.

The most common usage, for what I remember, is

montare la panna
preparare/fare la crema
montare a neve il bianco d'uovo /la/e chiara/e (d'uovo) /gli albumi (d'uovo)

but if you search with google you see that "a neve" is used also for the "panna" (to tell the truth I think I have never heard it from my mother...)


_Edit: Thank you Charles for the compliment_


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Chi osa nominare il mio nome invano?
> 
> ... Ok let's see... I am not an expert but I have eaten so much "crema" and "panna" that I have ended up knowing something about it. I do prepare "crema" sometimes and consider "la scorza di (what's the English)??" lemon peel a crucial ingredient.
> 
> The most common usage, from what I remember, is
> 
> montare la panna
> preparare/fare la crema
> montare a neve il bianco d'uovo /la/e chiara/e (d'uovo) /gli albumi (d'uovo)
> 
> but if you search with google you will see that "a neve" is used also for the "panna" (to tell you the truth I don't think I have ever heard my mother use that expression ...)
> 
> 
> _Edit: Thank you Charles for the compliment_


A bit of a change to the usual slinging match!  

P.S. Just a few corrections Tommaso since I know you're such a perfectionist.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Thank you!!  


			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> A bit of a change to the usual slinging match!
> 
> P.S. Just a few corrections Tommaso since I know you're such a perfectionist.


----------



## DesertCat

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> consider "la scorza di (what's the English)??" lemon peel a crucial ingredient.


Is this really lemon peel or lemon zest? How does one refer to the lemon zest (or any citrus zest) in Italian?


----------



## You little ripper!

DesertCat said:
			
		

> Is this really lemon peel or lemon zest? How does one refer to the lemon zest (or any citrus zest) in Italian?


_Scorza_ is the _peel _and _scorzetta_ is the _zest_ from what I can gather. I'm sure someone will confirm that or otherwise.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

what I do (don't know if it is the canonical way) is to put the lemon peel (can I call it also *lemon skin* ?).

When you cut it try not to take too much of the white part that is on the rear of the peel, because it can make the cream a little bitter...

When you cook it you must choose the right time to take it off the fire (_correct?_), according how you have to use it, because the more it boils, the more compact the cream will be...

It is also very important to watch it does not make "grumi" (??) especially right before it begins boiling ...



			
				DesertCat said:
			
		

> Is this really lemon peel or lemon zest? How does one refer to the lemon zest (or any citrus zest) in Italian?


 
Edit: A final hint is to use long slices of peel because they help not to form "grumi" when you stir the "crema" and also are more easily removed when the "crema" is ready


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> what I do (don't know if it is the canonical (we generally say _standard_) way) is to put the lemon peel (can I also call it  *lemon skin* ?).
> (Yes, you can).
> 
> When you cut it try not to take too much of the white part (pith) that is behind the peel, because it can make the cream a little bitter...
> 
> When you cook it you must choose the right time to take it off the heat, depending on what you are using it for, because the more it boils, the more compact the cream will be...
> 
> It is also very important to make sure it does not get lumpy "grumi" (??) (lumps) especially right before it begins boiling ...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: A final hint is to use long slices of peel because they help prevent the formation of "grumi" when you stir the "crema" and also are more easily removed when the "crema" is ready


 If you are talking about _crema pasticciera_, we call that_ custard_ here. I also put a stick of cinnamon into it to give it a nice flavour.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Thank you Charles!! 

Actually, I have also been wondering about the best way to say "crema" in English. Very nice to know that term. Good the idea of cinnamon: want to try it!

The only thing it might differ confused: ), from what I read on the dictionary, could be the flour, they talk about "cornflour", while we use the so-called "00" flour, I think, ... but actually I don't know... I am not too much into cooking...

... I am much better at criticizing: my mother has in fact become a perfect cook, having 3 men always criticizing at her preparations !  




			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> If you are talking about _crema pasticciera_, we call that_ custard_ here. I also put a stick of cinnamon into it to give it a nice flavour.


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Thank you Charles!!
> 
> Actually, I had also been wondering about the best way to say "crema" in English. Very nice to know that term. Adding cinnamon is a good idea: want to try it!
> 
> The only thing is, it might differ confused: ). From what I read in the dictionary, it could be the flour. They talk about "cornflour", while we use the so-called "00" flour I think, ... but actually I don't know... I am not too much into cooking...
> 
> ... I am much better at criticizing (I had actually noticed that Tommaso, but why don't we say that you are_ "in_ _constant__ pusuit of excellence"._ It sounds better) : my mother has in fact become a perfect cook, having 3 men always criticizing the way she does things!


Cornflour is generally what they use to make custard but I think you can use other types of flour as far as I know.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Thank you Charles!!  
(I did not mean all the things she does! Only the food she prepares   ! )


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Thank you Charles!!
> (I did not mean all the things she does! Only the food she prepares   ! )


Since the sentence starts with _My mother has in fact become a perfect cook_ one would assume that "the way she does things is referring to her food, but if you want to be more specific you could say, _My mother has in fact become a perfect cook, having 3 men always criticizing her way of preparing food.  
_


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

BTW Charles, If I wanted to say:

_con 3 uomini che continuamente criticano i suoi piatti (o le sue ricette)_

how do you say "*piatti*" (the things which are prepared) ?



			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Since the sentence starts with _My mother has in fact become a perfect cook_ one would assume that "the way she does things is referring to her food, but if you want to be more specific you could say, _My mother has in fact become a perfect cook, having 3 men always criticizing her way of preparing food. _


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> BTW Charles, If I wanted to say:
> 
> _con 3 uomini che continuamente criticano i suoi piatti (o le sue ricette)_
> 
> how do you say "*piatti*" (the things which are prepared) ?


You could say _the dishes she prepares,_ but it's not used much in conversation. Most people would say something like, _what she makes/cooks for breakfast/lunch/dinner._

_Le sue ricette = her recipes_


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Ah that one is useful! 

I was always afraid it could mean the object where you eat ... the *plate*, right? Can "plate" be used to mean *food* also, as *dish*, or is it always just the object where you place the food?



			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> You could say _the dishes she prepares,_ but it's not used much in conversation. Most people would say something like, _what she makes/cooks for breakfast/lunch/dinner._
> 
> _Le sue ricette = her recipes_


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Ah that one is useful!
> 
> I was always afraid it could mean the object upon which you place food.. the *plate*, right? Can "plate" be used to mean *food* also, as *dish*, or is it always just the object where you place the food?


It can mean both.


----------

